# Общество сознания Кришны в Москве > Община >  Воскресенск-Казанский вокзал -вайшнавы встречаются?

## Kasturika d.d.

Воскресенск-Казанский вокзал-проводятся ли где-то встречи вайшнавов и совместное празднование Кришна-Джанмаштами (и других праздников)?
Хотим присоединиться :smilies:

----------


## Светлана Р.

В личку вам написала один телефончик.

----------


## Наталли

> В личку вам написала один телефончик.


Харе Кришна! Живу по этой ветке, напишите мне тоже. Хотелось бы общаться с теми, кто живет к тебе рядом ))

----------

